# Phase II (w/short demo video)



## geekmacdaddy (Jul 30, 2019)

No problems, sounds great, Thanks once again PedalPCB!!! I LOVE THIS PLACE.


----------



## phi1 (Jul 30, 2019)

Given all your mutron builds I assume that's you favorite phaser. Have you had a chance to try the EQD grand orbiter? I'm considering building one of these two (the EQD should be available here soon).


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Jul 30, 2019)

phi1 said:


> Given all your mutron builds I assume that's you favorite phaser. Have you had a chance to try the EQD grand orbiter? I'm considering building one of these two (the EQD should be available here soon).



Never did, just listened to 4 videos of it. I like it. Not sure if I love it. Many features, but not sure about the meat and potatoes of it's sound. None of the vids had the mix all effect. That might be the deal maker for me, but a very interesting pedal, for sure. I owned a Mutron BiPhase in 1976 (was a Jr. in High School), so there's an emotional attachment.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jul 30, 2019)

Definitely the best sounding phaser I’ve played! Would like to try an OG but my biphase/phase ii clones will definitely suffice


----------



## phi1 (Jul 30, 2019)

geekmacdaddy said:


> Never did, just listened to 4 videos of it. I like it. Not sure if I love it. Many features, but not sure about the meat and potatoes of it's sound. None of the vids had the mix all effect. That might be the deal maker for me, but a very interesting pedal, for sure. I owned a Mutron BiPhase in 1976 (was a Jr. in High School), so there's an emotional attachment.


Nice, love the backstory.


----------



## chongmagic (Jul 31, 2019)

Looks good as always Jeff!

I get the Floyd reference. I don't think it's been mentioned yet.


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Jul 31, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> Looks good as always Jeff!
> 
> I get the Floyd reference. I don't think it's been mentioned yet.


ahhhh....thank you. if you go to 1:20 of "Any Color You Like" from the Dark Side of the Moon record, Gilmour is using one of these.


----------



## chongmagic (Jul 31, 2019)

geekmacdaddy said:


> ahhhh....thank you. if you go to 1:20 of "Any Color You Like" from the Dark Side of the Moon record, Gilmour is using one of these.



Ah yes, first thing I thought of when I saw it. And I meant to say I dig the Floyd reference. I mean I "get" it too, but I dig it more if that makes sense? LOL


----------



## zgrav (Jul 31, 2019)

plus all those bricks in the wall...


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Aug 2, 2019)

My bud plays bass in "The Machine" and guitar in "Dark Side of the Hudson"





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10156743938259779


----------



## griff10672 (Aug 2, 2019)

Nice Build Geek !!!! Sounds awesome !!


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Aug 2, 2019)

griff10672 said:


> Nice Build Geek !!!! Sounds awesome !!


Thanks Griff


----------

